# Rise of the AIO's::50W Joyetech Atopack Penguin(Pre-Order Only for now)



## Daniel (25/4/17)

Was only a matter of time till we start seeing AIO's , ok there are plenty out there but this one I think is a winner. Will go down well with the lady vapers methinks. Cost on the cartridges and coils seem VERY reasonable , would have liked to see a rebuild-able option as well. But it's a good start ...

For those lazy readers (like me ) : YouTube Review
 : Specs and Pricing
: Additional Parts and Pricing Here and Here and Here aaaaand Here and Quick Charger








*Specs Blurb : *
Parameters
Size: 27.0mm x 52.0mm x 103mm
Weight: 139.5g
Cartridge capacity: 8.8ml(standard version)/2.0ml(TPD version)
Battery capacity: 2000mAh
Maximum output wattage: 50W
Max charging current: 2A
Output mode: direct output
Colors: Silver, White, Blue, Red, Black

*It comes with ..... *
1x ATOPACK PENGUIN Battery
1x ATOPACK Cartridge
1x ATOPACK Coil (JVIC1 0.6ohm)
1x ATOPACK Coil (JVIC2 0.25ohm)
1x QC USB Cable
1x Quick Start
1x Warranty Card
1x Warning Card

*Features *
Penguin-like e-cigarette
8.8/2ml e-liquid capacity for earthy enjoyment
Innovative and exclusive JVIC system
Pursuing large clouds and original flavor
Eco-friendly, for health and environment
2A quick charge
Battery life indication

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (25/4/17)

I think these all-in-one devices have a very relevant place in the market. I sometimes forget how daunting it is getting into vaping, I know it was intimidating for me and back then there were very few choices, nowadays there are so many options I couldn't imagine how difficult it must be to decipher all of it.

This sort of thing allows for an easy buy, I think the all inclusive packages will start making a ton of cash!


----------



## Daniel (25/4/17)

Stosta said:


> I think these all-in-one devices have a very relevant place in the market. I sometimes forget how daunting it is getting into vaping, I know it was intimidating for me and back then there were very few choices, nowadays there are so many options I couldn't imagine how difficult it must be to decipher all of it.
> 
> This sort of thing allows for an easy buy, I think the all inclusive packages will start making a ton of cash!



Fully agree , the enthusiast market is a very small percentage IMO.

I can see AIO devices making a major push in the next few years. This is what makes this industry great in that there are so much innovation happening and that is great for the beginners.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (25/4/17)

I've got one of these at home already (candle lighters FTW)




The nice thing of mine is that it doesnt require batteries. I get a much hotter vape though and use 3mg Butane exclusively

Reactions: Funny 6


----------

